# Corpse Candle Holder (Part 1)



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Started another build..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Coming along nicely. I love Grimwood Hollow display and tutorials. The skeleton candle holders are really great looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks.. almost done with this prop..


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is looking really good.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

*Finish Corpse Candle Holder (Part 2)*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The paint job done for the corpsing is really well done.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Very cool


----------

